# Hazards flashing while driving



## tas2826 (Dec 21, 2005)

I own a 2001 Altima GXE. Been a great reliable car. Have a weird problem that has popped up. When driving the car, at around 30 MPH the hazards will flash a couple of times. The car is running fine otherwise. Anyone else ran into this issue?

Thanks,

Troy


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

It's time to change the battery in your remote keyfob. They start acting weird when the battery gets weak.

Gman


----------



## tas2826 (Dec 21, 2005)

I would never have thought of that. The lights flash twice, which is the same that they flash when you push the remote. I think I will give that a shot. BTW, is there an easy way to open that keyless remote? I think (not driving the car today, so no remote) it is sealed with no screws, so I am not sure how to open it without busting it. Any pointers?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You just stick a coin in the slot at the end and twist it open - the 2 halves pop apart


----------

